# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Shapiro Medical Group  Before & 6 Months Result

## Janna

Shapiro Medical Group  Before & 6 Months Result 

Heres a recent patient of Dr.Shapiros who came in for his 6 months follow up visit.
He is very pleased with his progress.  Matt took various post op photos, including one with wet hair.
Graft/Hair Breakdown: 2305 Grafts/4424 Hairs
1s  667
2s  1171
3s  454
4s  13

----------


## t-bone

looks amazing!!Shapiro rocks!

----------


## Spex

A great result  :Cool:

----------

